# Falkirk area



## traffman (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi fellow detailers .

I reside in Polmont , and recently taken delivery of a very lush RR Evoque.

Santorini Black , we love it!

Anyhow , i am on the look out for someone who could do a nice detail on it for us.

When the sun shines it looks fab , but it does have the usual mark's from polishing it from the garage.

I have been lurking around this forum for a number of years. So im not actually a newb!

If anyone could point me in the right direction , or recommend an excellent detailer i would be very honoured.

Regard's , Paul.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

If you fancy a trip through to Fife I recommend an awesome detailer and wax manufacturer by the name of BMD. www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

You have TLC and Ultimate shine autos in Stirling as well if your after someone closer. Both seem to put on great work


----------



## traffman (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the reccs guys.

I shall have a looky . Im not to scared of going further afield.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

I've got a car the same and it's fully corrected so feel free to pop in and see it. Give me a shout first so I can make sure it's clean.


----------

